# owners of chi's and big dogs?



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Just curious how it all works. At some point in the future when my working hours are more settled I would like a bigger dog. Something that I could walk after dark that might give the illusion of some protection at least!! My 2 are lovely, bless them, but really wouldnt scare away any potential muggers!
So if you have both, do they play together?, do they have to be kept separate, what about exercise regimes?
Just thinking, well day dreaming, about a few years down the line..


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

I guess it just depends on individual dogs. I work at a boarding kennels and there are a fair few big/small dog mixes and they are all fine. We have a big bouncy labrador that lives with a tiny mini dachshund puppy and although he's so big compared to her he's never hurt her. I know alot of people on her have big dogs and chi's. I'm pretty sure several have boxers....Zoeysmom (sp?) & Harley Riding Chopper i think do....and i'm pretty sure Catalat has a pointer. I'm swure they will add some very useful info for you


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

We have a rotti, a damation, a 25 pound Xolo,a crested, plus little 5 pound Peek, and they all play together and it's rough play alot, but they all know how far to go. I use to worry about Peek getting stepped on, but he weaves between their feet like it's nothing. Peek torments the big ones, and you'd think he was 100 pound dog himself. When I go to work I do crate Peek, just to be safe, but it's more so he doesn't eat cords or gets into something. If you get a puppy that's going to grow big, they'll grow up together knowing not to hurt eachother. I've never had any problems.


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

I am looking to add a big "scurry" dog in the future as well.. I am getting a doberman within the next 2 yrs i am on a wait list. I was wondering how Emma would accept it- she just ignores other dogs and carries on with her life regardless of their existance even when people bring dogs over she ignores.. if they take her bed she stares at them and goes to a different one.

Not much of help but same boat


----------



## Cyndi (Jun 4, 2008)

it depends upon the dogs. my APBTs do well with my chis as well as my male Boxer. My female boxer is afraid of most things and Lily (chi) likes to nip at her legs and basically torment her. Gets her point across quickly. Lily entered my house with my female APBT, but generally tries to nip and be a pain. Its like she's quite upset that Bella and company got taller than her.

I keep them seperate most of the times because Lily gets everyone else started and they all try to gang up on the larger ones (plus my male boxer likes to start fights with the APBTs) so i crate and rotate. At least till i can make time to try and work on the issues that we have among the larger guys. Now, i have taken ten pounder out for a walk with my APBTs and he has walked as far as them and quite well. Now, my three, four, and five pounders i don't normally walk them with the big guys. The pace can be too quick for their little legs, plus they aren't all that leash trained.

if you trust your possible larger dog with the lil ones, then you'll be fine as long as your little guy likes the dog. It's all up to them really.


----------



## CHI'S AND ME (May 7, 2006)

I have two labs and 5 chis, they get along well, but with close supervision. My smallest chi is 3.2lbs, and thinks he is huge, so I have to watch them. So yes they can be a pack and have fun. Oh 4 of them are intact males, and all goes well.


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

we have 2 british bulldogs and although only had lexi a week they seem to be getting on great we just let them take it at their own pace and so far so good


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

My boyfriend has a german shorthaired pointer puppy (about 5 months old now) and things are good, but it is def. hard. He is such a high energy puppy that he tends to play too rough for Chloe. He doesn't mean to hurt her, it's just his way of playing. We never used to have a problem with him playing rough when we first got him because he was way smaller and slow as heck lol! Chloe would sprint in circles around him and he couldn't even come close to catching her. Now that he is big, fast, and extremely energetic we have to watch him a lot more. He is still young and learning, but I think if you are very careful and always watch them together it would be just fine. 

I love having a big dog and a little dog, you get the best of both.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

we have Great Danes and when we only had a couple of chihuahuas they all co-existed happily in the house always with supervision though and it was a strictly no play zone because Great Danes don't realise how big and heavy they are. But as our chihuahua population grew we had to split them up because if anyone knocked at the door they all ran to greet the arrivals so whilst 2 were easy to scoop up out of harms way any more was not so easy. now our house is split in 2 and also they have separate gardens the chihuahuas out the back and the Danes out the side it has made life much less stressful for us as we don't have to worry if anyone wants to play rough now.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

We had a Rotty for 10 years with the chihuahuas, although they were allowed to live together without any problems when we were out they were always kept separate.
You do have to just watch them carefully as although the bigger dog may not intentionally hurt the chihuahuas they could always do it by accident.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey and our Am Staff Max get along great but I would never leave them un attended. Max gets so excited and gets the zoomies when he plays. Zoey follows him and sometimes he will do a 360 and run over Zoey. He is getting older now and has hip dysplasia so he dosn't get as excited anymore. But they are cute to watch.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys! I think if in 5 years I still only have two dogs it will be a miracle!! I would probably get a low energy larger dog, I like to know that I can definatley meet their energy requirements. I currently day dream over two particular types of dogs tho. A SH chi, one thats maybe a bit smaller than my 8pounder(and still growing), and a whippet puppy(prey drive not usually a problem if brought up together and similar energy/exercise levels).
I think I would have to wait until at least semi retired to have the time for a big dog.:foxes15:
I do love to look at the pics people post of all their various dogs playing together tho.


----------

